# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  UÇK-ja dhe "Kampet e torturave në Shqipëri"

## fattlumi

EKSKLUZIVE: "UÇK-ja ka pasur kampe torturash në Shqipëri"

Nga Altin Raxhimi, Michael Montgomery and Vladimir Karaj



Dëshmitarët thonë se Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës ka mbajtur një rrjet të burgjeve ilegale në bazat e tyre në Shqipëri, gjatë dhe pas luftës të vitit 1999. Detajet nga ajo që ka ndodhur nëpër këto kampe, dalin në pah tek pas dhjetë vitesh. 

KUKËS, Shqipëri  Në një kompleks industrial të rrënuar, me xhama të thyer dhe suva të rrjepur, pulat sorollaten për të gjetur ushqim dhe dy kamionë qëndrojnë në mes të oborrit të rrethuar me depo të ndryshkura dhe një ndërtesë dykatëshe gati të shkatërruar. 

Në mes të këtij kompleksi është një ndërtesë njëkatëshe që dikur ka shërbyer si zyrë e një fabrike që ka prodhuar gjithçka, prej kapanxhave e deri tek kafazët e ashensorëve.

Por, gjatë fushatës së bombardimeve të NATO-s kundër ish-Jugosllavisë, mars  qershor 1999, ky objekt ka shërbyer për një tjetër qëllim. Forcat guerilje të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, UÇK-së, e kishin zënë për ta shfrytëzuar si bazë për të përkrahur operacionet e tyre në Kosovë. 

Fabrika nuk ishte thjesht bazë për gueriljet që luftonin kundër regjimit të Sllobodan Millosheviqit për ta pavarësuar Kosovën nga Serbia.

Ajo kishte marrë një qëllim më të ligë: aty dhjetra qytetarë, kryesisht shqiptarë të Kosovës të dyshuar si bashkëpunëtorë të regjimit serb, por edhe serbë e romë, burgoseshin, rriheshin dhe torturoheshin. Disa ishin vrarë dhe eshtrat nuk u janë gjetur ende. Njerëzit që thuhet ti kenë drejtuar keqtrajtimet kanë qenë oficerë të UÇK-së. 
Dëshmitarët thonë se së paku 25 njerëz kanë qenë të burgosur në Kukës. Në mesin e tyre kanë qenë dhe tri femra shqiptare nga Kosova. Në këtë kamp janë vrarë së paku 18 persona, kurse disa të tjerë, më vonë, janë shpëtuar nga trupat e NATO-s.

Duket se qendra në Kukës ka qenë njëra ndër disa qendrat sekrete të paraburgimit në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë dhe se të burgosurit janë transferuar nga një objekt në tjetrin. 

Edhe pas ndërhyrjes të NATO-s, një kamp ka vazhduar të funksionoj në Baballoq, në Kosovë, ku janë mbajtur rreth 30 serbë dhe romë, për të cilët ende nuk dihet se ku janë. Sipas katër burimeve, serbë të rrëmbyer në Kosovë, mund të jenë mbajtur në kampe tjera në Shqipëri. 

Emrat e disa të dyshuarve si bërës të këtyre veprave kanë qenë të njohur për UNMIK-un për kohë të gjatë. 

Njëri nga të përfshirët, tash mban pozitë të lartë në sistemin gjyqësor të Kosovës, ka zbuluar Balkan Insight. 

Ndërkohë Bislim Zyrapi, zyrtar në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Kosovës, i cili ka qenë përgjegjës për operacionet e UÇK-së në Kukës, ka thënë për Balkan Insight se në bazën në fjalë, si dhe në rrethinën e Kukësit, nuk janë vrarë civilë.

Dy nga udhëheqësit kryesor të UÇK-së, në intervista të ndara për BBC-në, po ashtu kanë hedhur poshtë të gjitha këto pohime.

Hashim Thaçi dhe Agim Çeku i kanë thënë BBC-së se ata nuk kanë qenë në dijeni për ndonjë burg të UÇK-së ku të burgosurit janë keqtrajtuar apo ku janë mbajtur civilë. 

Thaçi ka thënë se ka qenë në dijeni se ka pasur individë që e kanë keqpërdorur uniformën e UÇK-së pas luftës, por ka sqaruar se UÇK-ja është distancuar nga akte të tilla. Ai ka shtuar se keqpërdorime të tilla kanë qenë minimale. 

Gjeneral Çeku ka thënë se UÇK-ja ka zhvilluar luftë të pastër. 

Por, Jose Pablo Baraybar, ish shef i Zyrës për Persona të Zhdukur dhe Forensikë në UNMIK, thotë: Ka njerëz të gjallë të cilët kanë qenë të burgosur në atë kamp në Kukës. Këta njerëz kanë parë njerëz të tjerë aty, shqiptarë dhe jo-shqiptarë. Pjesëtarë të udhëheqjes së UÇK-së kanë kaluar nëpër atë kamp. Shumë emra janë përmendur dhe do të thosha që ky është një fakt. 

Baraybar ka ndjekur gjurmët e personave të zhdukur në Kosovë dhe përtej kufirit në Shqipëri. 

***** Limdal, zëdhënëse e EULEX-it, ka thënë për Balkan Insight se EULEX-i është në dijeni për pohimet rreth rastit të Kukësit dhe se prokurorët po i shikojnë dëshmitë për të parë nëse mund të ngritin aktakuza. 


MERCEDESI I VDEKJES   

Zbulimet për kampin e Kukësit në veri-perëndim të Shqipërisë bazohen në intervista me disa burime: dy dëshmitar okularë  një ish i burgosur dhe një ish-pjesëtar i UÇK-së, shënime nga një varreze në Shqipëri dhe dokumente të OKB-së të cilat i zotërojmë e të cilat japin detaje nga dëshmitë e të keqtrajtuarve në Kukës. 

Së bashku, ato paraqesin pamje të një regjimi brutal burgu që është në kundërshtim me pohimet e ish-liderëve të UÇK-së të cilët thonë se i kanë respektuar konventat ndërkombëtare për të drejta të njeriut dhe asnjëherë nuk kanë keqtrajtuar civilë.

Abuzimet në Kukës mund të mos kenë qenë raste të izoluara. Sipas ish-luftëtarëve të UÇK-së të cilët kanë folur për Balkan Insight, si dhe sipas dëshmive të pavarura dhënë hetuesve të OKB-së, UÇK-ja ka mbajtur një rrjet të zgjeruar të së paku gjashtë burgjeve sekrete në bazat e tyre në Shqipëri dhe në dy baza që i kanë pasur në Kosovë, gjatë dhe pas luftës.

Këto burgje, shumë prej tyre afër bazave të UÇK-së në Shqipëri, janë përdorur për hetime dhe marrje në pyetje, procese këto që kanë përfshirë rregullisht torturimin, thonë burimet e intervistuar për këtë artikull. 

Shumica e ish-ushtarëve të UÇK-së janë krenarë për luftën e tyre me forcat serbe, aksionet e përgjakshme të të cilave kanë detyruar ikjen masive të qindra mijëra shqiptarëve të Kosovës nga shtëpitë e tyre në vitin 1999.  

Por disa thonë se janë ndjerë të turpëruar nga veprat që disa komandantë dhe liderë të UÇK-së kanë bërë në emër të luftës. 
Në atë kohë nuk dukej e çuditshme, thotë një ish-ushtar i UÇK-së, i cili i ka parë ngjarjet nga afër.

Por tani, kur shikoj prapa, e di se disa gjëra që u janë bërë civilëve të pafajshëm kanë qenë gabim. Njerëzit që i kanë bërë këto gjëra bëhen sikur të mos të ketë ndodhur asgjë dhe vazhdojnë ta lëndojnë popullin e vet, shqiptarët.

Një tjetër dëshmitar okular, shqiptar i Kosovës, thotë se është mbajtur në Kukës nën pretekstin se ka qenë spiun i Serbisë, pandehje të cilën ai e mohon fuqishëm.  

Ky njeri, që dëshiron të mbetet anonim, ka shpjeguar se ka parë ushtarët e UÇK-së duke keqtrajtuar dhe torturuar të burgosurit në këtë bazë me javë të tëra, shpesh nën mbikëqyrjen e oficerëve të UÇK-së. 

I kam parë njerëzit tek rriheshin, thereshin, dhe goditeshin me shkopinj bejzbolli, thotë ai. Kam parë njerëzit të lënë pa ushqim për pesë apo gjashtë ditë. I kam parë arkivolet tek hidheshin nëpër varre. Kam parë njerëz të vrarë.
Ky njeri pohon se shumica e të burgosurve në Kukës kanë qenë civilë, kryesisht shqiptarë që akuzoheshin se punojnë për regjimin e Millosheviqit, dhe disa romë. Ka pasur edhe disa ushtarë të UÇK-së, të burgosur për shkaqe disiplinore. 

Sipas të dy burimeve, tre nga të burgosurit kanë qenë femra shqiptare të Kosovës. Dy kanë qenë rome nga Prizreni. Të tjerët kanë qenë meshkuj shqiptar të Kosovës, 20 deri 27 vetë, të gjithë të akuzuar për bashkëpunim me forcat serbe. Një i burgosur ka thënë se ka dëgjuar britma në gjuhën serbe nga të burgosurit që po torturoheshin në një distancë të vogël nga kompleksi.

I burgosuri thotë se ka dëgjuar njerëzit duke bërtitur dhe ulëritur ndërsa po torturoheshin dhe kam mundur të dalloj qartë se atje po flitej gjuhë amtare serbe. 

Ai thotë se disa të burgosur shqiptarë janë vrarë apo rrahur deri në vdekje në bazë derisa të tjerët janë larguar me një Mercedes të verdhë. Një i burgosur shqiptar ka vdekur para shtatë vetave në qeli kur u godit me plumb në kofshë dhe u la pa u trajtuar.

Shënimet e varrezës në Kukës ndriçojnë rastin e njeriut që ka vdekur pasi është goditur me armë zjarri në këmbë.

Sipas shënimeve të varrezave, ai është varrosur katër ditë para se forcat serbe të largoheshin nga Kosova më 10 qershor 1999, në pjesën e varrezave të rezervuar për shqiptarë të Kosovës të cilët kanë vdekur në Shqipëri gjatë konfliktit.  

Sa herë e kam parë atë Mercedes të verdhë, dikush është marrë me të dhe më nuk e kam parë atë njeri, thotë burimi që ka qenë i burgosur. Nuk janë gjetur kurrë.

Ky ish i burgosur thotë se beson se njerëzit janë mbajtur aty për arsye të ndryshme, si p.sh. hakmarrje dhe lakmi, si dhe për arsye se janë pandehur të kenë qenë spiunë të Serbisë. 

Një i burgosur ka punuar si polic në qytetin perëndimor të Gjakovës nën regjimin e Millosheviqit. Ai është marrë në këtë Mercedes të verdhë dhe që atëherë nuk është parë më. 

Një tjetër ka qenë mësues, i cili është mbajtur për arsye se ka pasur leje për të bartur armë nga autoritetet serbe.

Ish i burgosuri thotë së beson se më shumë se 25 persona janë mbajtur aty nga marsi deri në qershor të vitit 1999. 

Të burgosurit kanë qenë kryesisht nga qyteti i Prizrenit dhe fshatrat përreth. UÇK-ja i ka kapur ata nga turmat e kosovarëve kanë arritur në Kukës gjatë periudhës së luftimeve. Sipas të dy burimeve, së paku një nga ta është arrestuar në Durrës apo Lushnje, në Shqipërinë qendrore. 

Një i burgosur kujton një të burgosur tjetër, shqiptar nga Kosova, duke u thënë trupave në oborr nga dritaret  mbyllura se nëse e vrasin atë, ai ka gjashtë vëllezër që do tia marrin hakun. Çka do të bëni me ata? i pat sfiduar ai. 

Sipas burimeve të njëjta, dhe dokumenteve të UNMIK-ut gjatë hetimit të rastit, menjëherë pas luftës disa nga të mbijetuarit janë transferuar në qelitë e stacionit policor në Prizren, Kosovë. 

Më 18 qershor, ata dhe të burgosur tjerë nga UÇK-ja në Prizren janë liruar nga trupat gjermane të KFOR-it të cilët e kanë bastisur ndërtesën. 

Burime të njëjta vlerësojnë se 18 të burgosur mund të jenë vrarë në Kukës. 

Burimi që ka qenë ushtar i UÇK-së, thotë: E kuptoj që kanë bashkëpunuar me serbët dhe kanë shkaktuar shumë dëm. Kjo do ti tërbonte njerëzit kur mendon për masakrat që po ndodhnin në anën tjetër të kufirit. Por ata janë trajtuar në mënyrë brutale. Nganjëherë më vinte keq për ta.  

Ish i burgosuri me të cilin kemi biseduar ishte skeptik se ndonjë nga të burgosurit ka bashkëpunuar në mënyrë aktive me njësitë vrastare serbe.

Edhe nëse kanë merituar të ndëshkohen, askush nuk ka të drejtë tia bëj atë [torturë] dikujt [tjetër], thotë ai. Askush  nuk ka të drejtë tia bëj atë një qenie tjetër njerëzore. 


RRJETI I KAMPEVE  

Kukësi ka qenë vend me rëndësi strategjike për UÇK-në. Armët, uniformat, paratë dhe rekrutët e rinj kanë kaluar nëpër këto depo dhe ndërtesa. 

Baza ka qenë e rëndësishme edhe për policinë ushtarake të UÇK-së, e cila supozohet se ka mbledhur të dyshuar nga masa e civilëve që largohej apo ishte dëbuar nga forcat serbe për në Shqipëri. 

Sipas disa policëve që i kemi intervistuar, një njësit i Ushtrisë Shqiptare i stacionuar në bazën e Kukësit e ka ndihmuar UÇK-në në organizimin e operacioneve të policisë ushtarake. 

Duket se Kukësi ka qenë një ndër qendrat e shumta të burgimit në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. Të burgosurit transferoheshin nga njëra në tjetrën.  

Dy të burgosur ishin sjellë në Kukës nga një objekt i ngjashëm i UÇK-së afër qytetit të Burrelit, thotë ish i burgosuri, ku UÇK-ja kishe baraka për trajnim të ushtarëve gjatë dy muajve të fundit të luftës.  

Na treguan se njerëzit po vriteshin atje, dhe po hidheshin në gropa të gëlqeres, tha ai. Mund të shihja çka po ndodhte në Burrel edhe nga gjendja në të cilën i sillnin... Ishin torturuar keq.  

Sipas dokumenteve të OKB-së, intervistave me pjesëtarë të UÇK-së dhe të burgosur, të burgosur tjerë ishin transferuar në Kukës nga qendrat e UÇK-së nga së paku dy vende tjera, Durrësi, dhe pas luftës, nga Prizreni. 

UÇK-ja kishte njësi të inteligjencës dhe polici ushtarake në shumicën e bazave që i mbante në Shqipëri.  

Halil Katana, gazetar ushtarak nga Tirana, shkruan në biografinë e tij të autorizuar të Kudusi Lamës, komandant i divizionit të Kukësit Kudusi Lama: Gjeneral i luftës: Ato njësi [të policisë ushtarake të UÇK-së] kanë luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në vendosjen e disiplinës në grupet e UÇK-së të trajnuara në rajonin e Kukësit, si dhe në kapjen e agjentëve serb të cilët hynin në vend në mesin e refugjatëve nga Kosova.  

Sipas burimit tonë të tretë, pjesëtar tjetër i UÇK-së, këto njësi mbanin qeli burgu në Babine, qendër e logjistikës aftër rajonit kufitar të Tropojës, në kampin e trajnimit në Burrel, si dhe në bazën e UÇK-së në Durrës. 

Bislim Zyrapi, aktualisht zyrtar në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Kosovës, ka qenë përgjegjës për operacionet e UÇK-së në këtë bazë në Kukës nga fillimi i majit deri në përfundimin e bombardimeve të NATO-s kundër ish Jugosllavisë, më 10 qershor. 

Ai thotë se të burgosurit në burgun në Kukës kanë qenë ushtarë me probleme disiplinore dhe se nuk ka pasur të vrarë në bazë ose jashtë saj. Por, ai shton se e kishte gjetur UÇK-në të çrregullt,  me ushtarë të armatosur dhe individë që bridhnin lirisht në qytet dhe vende tjera në Shqipëri. Një ndër gjërat e para që duhet të bëja ishte ti disiplinoja, tha ai. 


KRYESIT NË LIRI  

Sipas dëshmitarëve okularë, dy qytetarë shqiptarë, të përfshirë në UÇK, kanë marrë pjesë në procesin e marrjes në pyetje.
Njëri, i cili përshkruhet të ketë pasur flokë të gjata të zeza, ka qenë posaçërisht brutal ndaj romëve të Prizrenit, sipas një burimi.

Një burim thotë se luftëtarët e UÇK-së që ktheheshin nga luftimet në Kosovë nganjëherë zbraznin tërbimin e tyre në të burgosurit. 

Tjetri thotë se të burgosurit torturoheshin për të pranuar se kishin bashkëpunuar më forcat serbe të sigurimit shtetëror, UDB-ne. Hetuesit dëshironin ti incizonin të burgosurit duke pranuar bashkëpunimin me Serbinë. 

Burimet e njëjta që kanë qenë dëshmitar të bazës në Kukës kanë thënë se hetuesit në Kukës kanë qenë eprorë të UÇK-së të cilët kanë qenë të përfshirë në kapjen e të dyshuarve si bashkëpunëtorë. 

Të dy burimet tona në lidhje me bazën kanë identifikuar disa oficerë të UÇK-së si të përfshirë në keqtrajtimet në Kukës. 
Njëri nga ta aktualisht është zyrtar i lartë në sistemin gjyqësor në Kosovë. 

Balkan Insight nuk po i boton emrat e kryesve të pandehur për të mos rrezikuar burimet tona. 
Sipas ish-ushtarëve të UÇK-së që i kemi intervistuar, disa njerëz të përfshirë në keqtrajtimet në Kukës kanë qenë të përfshirë edhe në rrëmbimin e qytetarëve të Kosovës pas luftës. 

Cak i tyre nuk ishin tradhtarët shqiptarë por serbët dhe romët që kishin mbetur në Kosovë pas hyrjes së trupave të NATOs. 
Një shqiptar i Kosovës që ishte kthyer të luftonte në Kosovë pasi kishte jetuar shumë vite jashtë vendit, na ka treguar se ka parë afër 30 serbë dhe romë që mbaheshin në një kamp të UÇK-së në Baballoq, aftër Deçanit në Kosovën perëndimore, edhe pas luftës, në verën e vitit 1999. 

Ai tha se kishte dëgjuar britma nga ky vend dhe kishte supozuar se të burgosurit po torturoheshin. Kur patrullat e NATO-s kalonin andej, të burgosurit fshiheshin në një punëtori, shton po ky burim. 

Ky ish-luftëtar i UÇK-së thotë se dyshon se ky grup është dërguar përtej kufirit në Shqipëri dhe është asgjësuar. Kurrë nuk i kam parë më, nuk kam lexuar për ta nëpër gazeta, thotë ai. Kështu që me siguri janë zhdukur në male. 


Altin Raxhimi është gazetar në profesion të lirë në Tiranë. Micahel Montgomery është korrespondent special për Qendrën për Gazetari Hulumtuese në Berkeley, Kaliforni. Vladimir Karaj është gazetar i të përditshmes tiranase Korrieri 

Raporti eshte publikuar ne Ballkan Insight.

----------


## fattlumi

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

*Ne vazhdim po sjelli pjese nga raporti i  Michael Montgomery i cili është korrespondent special për Qendrën për Gazetari Hulumtuese në Berkeley, Kalifornia.
Keto qe lexoni me poshte jane disa nga ky raport te cilin vetem e kam perkthyer dhe sjellur ashtu siq eshte thene,pa ndryshuar asgje.*

Michael Montgomery 

BBC 

Misteri i humbur 

Eshte një histori delikate qe kam hetuar për vite. 
Menjëherë pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, unë fillova të hulumtoj per fatin e mijëra civilëve të cilët u zhdukën gjatë dhe pas konfliktit.Shumica e viktimave shqiptarë u hodhën në puset ose u transportuan ne varret masive per ne Serbi. 
Por disa të tjerë - kryesisht serbë - thjesht u zhduken pa gjurmë. 
Unë kisha takuar burime që flisnin  për kampet sekrete në Shqipëri, ku serbët e Kosovës, shqiptarët dhe romët ishin torturuar dhe në shumicën e rasteve të vrarë. 
Takova një tjetër burim, i cili ra dakord për të ndarë detaje të rëndësishme në lidhje me burg kampet e UÇK-së. 
Ai ishte kthyer nga një jete dhe karrierë e suksesshme qe kishte pasur jashtë vendit,pra ne perendim, për t'u bashkuar me UÇK-në luftën e saj për pavarësinë e Kosovës nga Serbia. 
Njeri nder ta ishte  krenar për qëllimet qe ai luftoi ,mirepo ishte dekurajuar nga trajtimi i civilëve te zene rob qe ai kishte parë në një kamp burg te UÇK-së. Më shumë se kaq, ai tha se ndihej i zemëruar dhe i tradhëtuar nga komandantët e UÇK-së te cilet kishini toleruar dhe madje urdhëruar abuzimet. 
"Tani, kur shikoj prapa, e di se disa nga gjërat që janë bërë kane qene te gabuara,sikur kjo puna me civilet e pafajshem"
Ai tha se civilët serbë dhe romë u kapën prej ushtarëve të UÇK-së dhe i fshihnin nga trupat e NATO-s. Ky deshmitar beson se  robërit janë dërguar nëpërmes kufirit më Shqipërine dhe jane vrare. 
Ky njeri ishte njëri nga tetë ish-luftëtarët e UÇK-së qe zbuluan disa nga sekretet e tyre të errëta nga lufta. 
Megjithatë, një tjetër burim foli për kamionin e mbushur me të burgosur civil, kryesisht serb nga Kosova - në vende të fshehta në Shqipëri, ku ata u vranë përfundimisht. 
Ai kujtoi se si kishte degjuar dy rober qe te vriten dhe te mos "prehen në copa". 
"Unë ndihesha i sëmurë. Unë isha vetëm duke pritur që e tera kjo të përfundojë," . "Ishte vështirë. Mendova se ne po zhvillonin një luftë të [e çlirimit] por kjo ishte diçka krejtësisht me ndryshe." 
Shume pak shqiptare kane deshmuar lishur me keto qe flitej se jane bere ne ate kohe.U desht 10 vite te kajojne qe dikush nga ata te flase dhe te thyej ate heshtjen qe ishte mbajtur ne Kosove.Ata pak deshmitare qe paten vendosur te flasin,menjehere kane marre kercenime per tu vrare.Sipas zyrtareve te Kombeve te Bashkuara ne Kosove disa nga ata edhe jane vrare.
Me te gjithe keta tete deshmitare qe folem,te gjithe ishin gati qe nese eshte nevoja prape do ti merrnin armet dhe te luftonin per mbrojtjen e Kosoves dhe pavaresise se saj,mirepo pa i bere disa nga ato qe jane bere kunder disa civileve.
Njeri nga keta ish-ushtaret e UCK-se me tha:" Tash eshte koha qe te jemi te ndershem dhe te sinqertë me vetveten tone dhe te ndertojme shtetin real,ashtu siq e deshen te gjithe."


Njeri deshmitar qe eshte i mbrojtur dhe thote te kete qene shofer per transportin e disa personave per ne Shqiperi tregon:

"Ata me thane qe duhej te transportoja disa njerez per ne Shqiperi.Aty ishin tre burra,te burgosur dhe civil.Ata i kishin duart e lidhura prapa shpine.Ne dukje dukeshin si fshatar te thjeshte.Pastaj i futem brenda automjetit.Para neve ishin tre shqiptare me nje veture qe na prinin,dhe dy te tjere ishin prapa neve me arme qe na percillnin
Kur e sollem grupin e pare te te burgosurve ketu(fjala eshte per "shtepine e verdhe",ne Burrel)degjova se si mjeket po i kontrollonin ata,duke ju marre edhe grupin e gjakut.Kjo gje ishte konfuze dhe e pakuptueshme per neve,pse te kujdeseshin per te burgosurit mjeku,ne nuk e dinim se per qka ishte fjala.Me vone degjova se keta te burgosur do te dergoheshin ne aeroport,e ndoshta edhe ne Turqi".


Nje tjeter deshmitar qe fliste shqip dhe qe kishte mbijetuar nga keto kampe tregon:

"Ka pasur maltretime te vazhdueshme ndaj te burgosurve aty.Na kane vendosur neper dhoma nga 5 ose 6 veta.Pergjate maltretimeve ata perdoren revole,thika dhe pushke automatike.Ata na bene gjera neve qe smundet askush ti imagjinoj,qe nuk mund t`ia besh as nje kafshe.Ne mesin e ketyre pati edhe te burgosur serb sepse kur renkonin nga rrahjet i degjoja se si bertisnin ne gjuhen serbe".

Kur eshte vizituar kjo shtepi nga prokuror te Tribunalit te Hages dhe prokuror te Unmikut ne vitin 2003,kishin pare se njera nga keto dhomat shiheshin shenja gjaku.
Aty afer shtepise kishte edhe berrlog ku ne mesin e atyre gjesendeve te gjuajtura jane gjetur qe nuk pritej se do te gjindeshin ne ate shtepi qe gjindej mu ne mes te malit e izoluar,si mjete qe perdoreshin ne kirurgji,shiringa te ndryshem,dhe disa qetesues dhe sedativ tjere qe sipas mjekeve perdoren vetem ne raste kirurgjikale.Keto te mbetura jane derguar ne Tribunalin e Hages,mirepo gjygji i Hages thote se i ka "duart e lidhura"pasi qe flitet per raste qe kane ndodhur pas perfundimit te luftes dhe se nuk eshte ne mandatin e tij te hetoj nje rast te tille.
Familja qe jeton ne"shtepine e verdhe "lidhur me mbetjet  kirurgjikale,shiringat dhe barnat e ndryshme shpjegon se eshte dashur ti mbaj ne shtepi pasi qe kane babane e semure dhe se pasi shtepija eshte larg mga ambulanta ata i kane mbajtur ne shtepi keto medikamente.
Ndersa ne Prishtine ne qendren e dokumentacionit lidhur me keto raste dhe raste tjera,egzistpjne dokumente dhe deshmi lidhur me kete rast dhe raste tjera,mirepo qe i ka mbuluar pluhuri,ku ne keto deshmi perfshihen edhe disa emra te ish komandanteve te uck-se.Disa zyrtare te larte thane qe me e nevojshme ishte stabiliteti sesa edhe drejtesia ne keto momente duke aluduar ne keto raste.
Keto dosje dhe dokumente thuhet qe permbajne pergjigjet e disa nga keto raste,qe kane ndodhur pas lufte mirepo edhe gjate saj.
Sipas disa te dhenave thuhet qe Tribunali i Hages i ka shkaterruar disa nga "deshmite"qe jane marre ne shtepine ne Burrel.
Edhe Jose Pablo Baraybar, ish shef i Zyrës për Persona të Zhdukur dhe Forensikë në UNMIK,beson se Tribunali i ka shkaterruar keto "deshmi".

Nje deputet lokal nga qyteti i Burrelit ,Qemal Minxhosi,thote qe ky rast e ka demtuar shume imazhin e ketij vendi,poashtu thote se eshte i gatshem qe te lejoje qfaredo inspektimi ne kete zone lidhur me rastin e "shtepise se verdhe".ai eshte i sigurte se nga keto akuza asgje nuk eshte e vertete.Ai thote: "Kur je ne anen e drejte,ske per qka te frigohesh,dhe ne jemi ne anen e drejte"

----------


## fattlumi

Mendimi im eshte se nuk eshte edhe aq shume e rendesishme se si ne e shohim veten.mirepo me shume se si te tjeret na shohin ,ose se qfare flasin te tjeret per neve.Si duket neve na jane verbuar syte dhe nuk shohim me larg se sa hunda jone.Me se pari titullin e kam vene ne thonjeza sepse as une nuk besoj se ka ndodhur ndonje rast i tille.Nga vete Agim Ceku eshte pranuar se ka pasur vrasje mirepo keto nuk jane bere nga ushtare te UCK-se,mirepo nga njerez qe kane keqperdorur uniformen dhe nuk kane qene ushtare te UCK-se.
Gazetaret qe kane bere kete rrefim jane :  njeri eshte amerikan dhe 2 shqiptar.Plus ti numeroj edhe 8 ish ushtare te UCK-se qka eshte tragjike kjo pune.Gazetari amerikan ne fjale eshte njeri nder gazetaret me te respektuar ne boten e mediave ne boten demokratike qka jo rralle edhe ky gazetar ka qene njeri nder raportuesit e masakrave te serbeve ndaj shqiptareve.Roli i ketyre gazetareve eshte aq i madh ne qeverite boterore saqe te ju rikujtoj ,keta gazetar sollen Robin Kukun dhe Joshka Fisherin ne Kosove per ti pare vete masakrat dhe varrezat masive ku ishin kryer kunder shqiptareve.Ishin po keta gazetar qe bene qe bota te njihej me ate se qka ndodhte ne Kosove,pra per vrasjet dhe gjenocidin qe behej kunder shqiptareve.
Postimet qe bera vetem i solla si lajm pasi edhe gazetaret qe kane shkruar jane 2 shqiptare e jo serb ose rus.
Nese nuk mund te kuptohet kjo ne menyre te qete dhe thjeshte vetem si lajm,mirepo pa  pa shitje te "patriotizmit"dhe pa berjen e rolit te "shpetimtareve"te kombit atehere lus urgjentisht adminat qe te mbyllin kete teme menjehere dhe te fshihen te gjitha postimet ne te.
Faleminderit per mirekuptim.

----------


## _MALSORI_

e kam thene edhe me heret...kesaj te ashtuquajtures '' lufte clirimtare '' dalengadale do i hiqet korja dhe poshte do dalin lakrat...e verteta nganjehere shume vonon por kurre nuk harron...

----------


## K.i EPERM

Sa per kujdesin tim mund ti shiqosh keto temat me poshte qe jane te pergatitura nga une e pastaj kthehu e mund te debatojme.(fattlumi)

Postuar më parë nga rovip  
ju lutemi na thoni ku eshte UKSHIN HOTI...me 2000 te zhdukur?
neve si shqiptare na intereson KJO... se pari...dhe ja kerkojme nje shteti qe qquhej e quhet serbi!!!!!!!!
KU ESHTE FALJA PER GJENOCIDIN E KOSOVES NE 99? 
KU ESHTE NJOHJA E KOSOVES NGA SERBIA?
KU ESHTE KOMPENSIMI I GJTHE TE LENDUARVE DHE TE DHUNUARVE NGA POLITIKA E SERBISE,PARDJE,DJE DHE SOT?
KETO TE ZGJIDHEN TE PARAT...therrimet kemi kur merremi..
ju qe shqetesoheni ketu per kete ..sigurisht i sherbeni me shume serbise se shqiperise..
 --ka edhe shumë çka të bisedohet,besoj se fattlumi nuk është kunder debateve të mirëfillta si dhe --rovip--nuk është kunder debatit ,ai mirë e tha s'na duhet neve ti sherbejmë armikut !!!!!as unë nuk jam patriot në F.SH por jam SHQIPTAR 


Përshendetje vetem për SHQIPTAR

----------


## liridoni703

Me vjen mire nga antaret e po keti Forumi qe vertet po perkujdesen per njemi Ushtaret serbe te vrare Gjate Luftes ne Kosove,dhe serbija po keta ushtare te vrare ne kosove i ben civil te cilet gjoja jane  marrure penge nga UÇK-ja gjate luftese....
Po me vjen mire shume nga bisedusit Shqiptare te  ketyre shkrimeve te cilat vertet po perkujdesen per ta dhe fatin e tyre ku deri sot nuk e paskimi diture se edhe ne kosove kemi shqipe folsa se ja dojen te miren popllit serb dhe serbise,eshte diture per disa jo shume po tani pas dhjet viteve kjo afer vetem sa shtohet edhe me shume  ne perkrahje te tyre..

Po me habit fakti se si nuk ju vije fije turpi keture forumistave dhe familjev te tyre ku jane zhdukur me mija shqiptare qe nga viti 1912 e gjer ne luften e fundit dhe nuk i kerkojen ata po i kerkojen 10 serbet te cilet ishin vrare gjate luftes
Po me vjen mire nga keta Shqipe folsa se vertet per vllezrit tone te vrare dhe te masakruar,te  djegur ,deri edhe femija ne djem 5 muajesh per ta keta shqipe folsa as qe e bejen derte po i gjajen dhe i vajtojen ata..
Po si more nuk ju vije turp qe 10 vite  ende nuk dihet fati edhe i 2000 te zhdukureve Shqiptare dhe serbija per ta as koken nuk e qan e ju kerkoni denim in e Luftese se UÇK-se 
Po ju o te mjer te keti poplli dhe te kesaj toke a nuk ju vije fije turpi sa shqiptari eshte djegur ne furrat e obiliqite dhe te zveqanit e asnje serbe nuk del dhe te thot se keta jane djegur...
 ketu
Po sa shqiptari eshte perdhunuar,sa femra shqiptare jane perdhunuar dhe kush ju nuk qani koken poer ta...
Une besoj se ju dhe familjet e juaja te disa forumistave vertet tani e konfirmoni lidhjen e juaj me serbin dhe politiken e saj kunder popllit tuaj ,a nuk ju vije turpe prej tokes Qe sot e genjeni si jeni shqiptare aaa.
Nuk e di se pse ju jetoni tani kur jeni aq i pa skrupullt kunder popllit tuaj dhe i veheni ne drejtsi serbis dhe politkese  se saj...a ju jeni avukatura e serbis se vertet ata nuk din sa ju qe dine dhe e genjeni edhe popllin e juaj dhe serbin...
Serbija mire  e dine per juve shpiunat kunder popllit tuaj se as atyre nuk ju duheni po per momente te caktuar,,gjdo here serbija shpiunat te cilet ishin nga fet e nderysheme serbija i zhduke pas deshmive te rreme te tyre se ata e dishin kur nje njeri si ju e tradheton kombin e vete nuk ja don te miren as kombit tjeter ,po juve do ju  vije koha dhe do te digjeni vete ne te...............2010 ..
LUFTA E USHTRISË ÇLIRIMTARE TË KOSOVES ISHTE E DREJTE e Pasur si Loti....vdekje tradhtareve te kombit kudo qofshin ata kushdo kofte aj........

----------


## fattlumi

> Me vjen mire nga antaret e po keti Forumi qe vertet po perkujdesen per njemi Ushtaret serbe te vrare Gjate Luftes ne Kosove,dhe serbija po keta ushtare te vrare ne kosove i ben civil te cilet gjoja jane  marrure penge nga UÇK-ja gjate luftese....
> Po me vjen mire shume nga bisedusit Shqiptare te  ketyre shkrimeve te cilat vertet po perkujdesen per ta dhe fatin e tyre ku deri sot nuk e paskimi diture se edhe ne kosove kemi shqipe folsa se ja dojen te miren popllit serb dhe serbise,eshte diture per disa jo shume po tani pas dhjet viteve kjo afer vetem sa shtohet edhe me shume  ne perkrahje te tyre..
> 
> Po me habit fakti se si nuk ju vije fije turpi keture forumistave dhe familjev te tyre ku jane zhdukur me mija shqiptare qe nga viti 1912 e gjer ne luften e fundit dhe nuk i kerkojen ata po i kerkojen 10 serbet te cilet ishin vrare gjate luftes
> Po me vjen mire nga keta Shqipe folsa se vertet per vllezrit tone te vrare dhe te masakruar,te  djegur ,deri edhe femija ne djem 5 muajesh per ta keta shqipe folsa as qe e bejen derte po i gjajen dhe i vajtojen ata..
> Po si more nuk ju vije turp qe 10 vite  ende nuk dihet fati edhe i 2000 te zhdukureve Shqiptare dhe serbija per ta as koken nuk e qan e ju kerkoni denim in e Luftese se UÇK-se 
> Po ju o te mjer te keti poplli dhe te kesaj toke a nuk ju vije fije turpi sa shqiptari eshte djegur ne furrat e obiliqite dhe te zveqanit e asnje serbe nuk del dhe te thot se keta jane djegur...
>  ketu
> Po sa shqiptari eshte perdhunuar,sa femra shqiptare jane perdhunuar dhe kush ju nuk qani koken poer ta...
> ...


More Liridon patrioti ,kjo teme eshte hapur vetem si lajm.Nuk jane per tu besuar mirepo edhe nese ka pasur raste te tilla te jesh i bindur se keto i kane bere disa qe me 12 qershor i kane blere uniformat e UCK-se dhe ne emer te saj i kane bere keto.
Edhe Ilir meta ne nje interviste per ATA foli pak per kete rast.
Me se paku nja 7 tema i kam te hapura per te gjitha keto qe ti po i permend e ne asnjeren nuk te kam pare qe ke postuar gje bile as qe i ke lexuar.Po flas per masakrat e serbeve ndaj shqiptareve.

----------


## fattlumi

Ja ku e keni edhe lajmin origjinal .E keni edhe ne versionin shqip.

http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/main/news/18047/

----------


## Brari

titulli duhet ndrequr..

me uck kuptojme shum gjera..

ka uck me te cilen..  duhen kuptuar djemt e vashat qe guxuan te perballen me ushtrin arkane..
ata skan lidhje me zullumet e shtabeve enveroiste klosiste ..

ka uck.. qe duhet te kuptojme simpatizantet e jashtem..pra ata qe bertisnin uck uck nga zyrihu e munihu e kurr nuk shkuan..

ka dhe uck.. qe kuptojme shtabet politike  me qender ne rogner e deget ne llapushner..

un kam bindjen se asnji nga uck-ete.. nuk ka pasur fuqi te kape ushtar serb e ti coj ne burrel.. bile as ne kukes jo..

mirpo serbia eshte shum kopileshe..

ajo i shfrytzon ca gjera qe ajo i di mire por nuk i thote..se.. disa shtabe politike uck-iste nuk kan ba luft me serbi..por me ldk-popullsi..


.

----------


## fattlumi

Ja ku e keni edhe burimin e lajmit tjeter

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7990984.stm

----------


## illyrian rex

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Policia e Kosoves ka arrestuar tre persona te nacionalitetit serb nen dyshimin se kane kryer vepra kriminale duke ofruar shuma te majme parash me shume se 100 mije euro per te gjithe ata qe behen deshmitare te aferes rreth marrjes dhe trafikimit te organeve njerezore nga ushtaret e UÇK-se gjate luftes ne Kosove.
> 
> Zedhenesi i Policise se Kosoves, Arber Beka tha se policia eshte ne kerkim te personit te katert te dyshuar i cili po keshtu dyshohet te jete i perfshire ne kete aktivitet kriminal.
> 
> Sipas policise, te arrestuarit dyshohet te kene ofruar pervec parave edhe punesim, objekte banimi dhe gjera te tjera per te gjithe ata qe duan te jene deshmitare per gjoja viktimat e transplantimit te organeve gjate kohes se luftes ne Kosove.
> 
> Millutin Radanovic, Predrag Zhelkovic shtetas te Serbise dhe Igor Jucinac shtetas i Kosoves, njekohesisht edhe ish-pjesetar i policise se Kosoves, te cilet jane arrestuar te enjten ne Cakllavice jane sjelle te premten para Gjykates se Qarkut ne Prishtine.
> 
> Te caktuar sipas detyres zyrtare, te dyshuarit ne kete proces perfaqesohen nga avokatet shqiptare Nike Shala, Shefki Syla dhe Vahid Halili, nderkohe prokuroria publike ka kerkuar caktimin e mases se paraburgimit per serbet qe dyshohen se kane kryer veper penale te krimit te organizuar dhe pengimit te te provuarit.
> ...


Lexoni kete shkrim dhe do te kuptoni shumqka.

----------


## fattlumi

Po illirian rex e vertete eshte.Edhe Bernar Kushner e quajti gazetarin serb budalla kur i beri pyetjen per kete shtepine.
Qka me brengosi me se shumti eshte gazetari amerikan dhe keta dy gazetaret shqiptar.Mos te flas per ata deshmitaret anonim qe thone qe ka ndodhur ashtu.Njerin nga keta mund ta shihni edhe ne ate videon e BBC-se duke folur ,edhe shqip bile,kinse si deshmitar.

----------


## illyrian rex

E kam shkruar edhe me pare. 
Gjykatat nuk merren vetem me denimin e personave, por merren edhe me pastrimin e figurave.
Nese del i pafajshem pastrohesh, nese del fajtor e vuan denimin.
Pra, me se mire eshte te merren gjykatat me keto pune.

----------


## bamatat

> Mendimi im eshte se nuk eshte edhe aq shume e rendesishme se si ne e shohim veten.mirepo me shume se si te tjeret na shohin ,ose se qfare flasin te tjeret per neve.Si duket neve na jane verbuar syte dhe nuk shohim me larg se sa hunda jone.Me se pari titullin e kam vene ne thonjeza sepse as une nuk besoj se ka ndodhur ndonje rast i tille.Nga vete Agim Ceku eshte pranuar se ka pasur vrasje mirepo keto nuk jane bere nga ushtare te UCK-se,mirepo nga njerez qe kane keqperdorur uniformen dhe nuk kane qene ushtare te UCK-se.
> Gazetaret qe kane bere kete rrefim jane :  njeri eshte amerikan dhe 2 shqiptar.Plus ti numeroj edhe 8 ish ushtare te UCK-se qka eshte tragjike kjo pune.Gazetari amerikan ne fjale eshte njeri nder gazetaret me te respektuar ne boten e mediave ne boten demokratike qka jo rralle edhe ky gazetar ka qene njeri nder raportuesit e masakrave te serbeve ndaj shqiptareve.Roli i ketyre gazetareve eshte aq i madh ne qeverite boterore saqe te ju rikujtoj ,keta gazetar sollen Robin Kukun dhe Joshka Fisherin ne Kosove per ti pare vete masakrat dhe varrezat masive ku ishin kryer kunder shqiptareve.Ishin po keta gazetar qe bene qe bota te njihej me ate se qka ndodhte ne Kosove,pra per vrasjet dhe gjenocidin qe behej kunder shqiptareve.
> Postimet qe bera vetem i solla si lajm pasi edhe gazetaret qe kane shkruar jane 2 shqiptare e jo serb ose rus.
> Nese nuk mund te kuptohet kjo ne menyre te qete dhe thjeshte vetem si lajm,mirepo pa  pa shitje te "patriotizmit"dhe pa berjen e rolit te "shpetimtareve"te kombit atehere lus urgjentisht adminat qe te mbyllin kete teme menjehere dhe te fshihen te gjitha postimet ne te.
> Faleminderit per mirekuptim.


Ka vetem nje dicka faaare te vogel .
Se ndersa per vrasjet e shqiptareve keta "gazetare" tregonin kockat dhe varrezat masive , pra shisnin mall konkret qe shihej me sy dhe bente muuuuu..., per vrasjet e serbeve nga UCK-ja apo te shqiptareve UDB-ashe , keta shesin vetem llafe dhe pandehma . 
Ndersa ti , duke i vene titullin temes kerkon qe keto pandehma te na i afrosh si te verteta !

Nuk je shume i holle . Sado shkolle qe te kane dhene serbet , nuk arrin dot te na e hedhesh. Serbet nuk jane mbajtur kurre per gjindje inteligjente , prandaj dhe ti nuk mund te rezatosh inteligjence !

Pershendetje

----------


## cool_shqype

per c'fare po perpicet te nxjerre kjo teme........MOS HARRONI SE ISHTE LUFTE....LUFTE
dhe ne lufte nuk ka njerzillek po ka kafsherizma dhe si te tilla i njesohen realitetit kur ndodhin.
Mos doni qe te themi se UCK KA QENE NJE GRUP SHENJTORESH dhe ka predikuar njerzillek karshi po njerzillekut te te gjith atyre qe bashkepunuan me serbin dhe miresine e serbit vete............
vertete ne besoni ne endrra te tilla dhe kerkoni te tregoni se c'fare SE KUJT PO I INTERESON SE ATJE JANE TORTURUAR SERB DHE TE SHITUR ...............
PERSE NUK SHQYHENI PER VIKTIMAT E ANES SONE, PER MIJRAT E TE ZHDUKURVE, PER MIJRA TE PEDHUNUARA, PER MILJONA TE ZBYTHUR SI KAFSHET NEPER GRAZHDAT E MAQEDONISE DHE SHTIGJEVE TE KUKSIT.............kjo edhe nje here quhet lufte dhe ka kodet e pashkruara te saja

----------


## Kosovelli

Kesaj teme shume mire do ti ishte pergjigj Kushneri :

*Ju jeni budalla!*

Ministri i Jashtëm francez, Bernard Kouchner përfundoi të martën vizitën në Kosovë. Në Graçanicë ai u përball me pyetje provokative nga një gazetar serb. Gjatë vizitës në Graçanicë, Kouchner u pyet për rolin e tij në tregtinë me organe të serbëve të zhdukur në Kosovë. “Ju qenkeni i sëmurë. Ju jeni budalla, mos flisni marrëzira!”, është kundërpërgjigjur Kouchner. 


Nga Faton Ismajli  më 03.03.2010 në ora 8:00
 "…Ju qenkeni i sëmurë. Ju jeni budalla, mos flisni marrëzira. 
Bernard Kouchner…" Shefi i diplomacisë franceze, Bernard Kouchner, ka reaguar në mënyrë të pazakontë ndaj pyetjeve provokative të një gazetari serb lidhur me të ashtuquajturën “Shtëpi e verdhë” dhe akuzat për tregti me organe të serbëve të zhdukur në Kosovë. 

Kouchner u përball me pyetjet e gazetarit të “Zërit të Amerikës”, Budimir Nicic, pas vizitës në Shtëpinë e shëndetit në Graçanicë, të martën, ku është takuar me drejtoreshën Rada Trajkovic.

Pas pyetjes se a ka marrë pjesë në tregtinë me organe në rastin “Shtëpia e verdhë”, Ministri Francez ia plasi një të qeshure të madhe dhe pastaj i tha gazetarit Nicic: “A mos je i sëmurë? Çka është kjo Shtëpi e verdhë?”.

Kouchner ka qenë Shef i UNMIK’ut menjëherë pas luftës në Kosovë, periudhë për të cilën Beogradi zyrtar akuzon se janë zhdukur dhjetëra serbë të Kosovës. 

“Mos besoni në krejt atë që thuhet. A do të thotë se unë dhe Rada (Trajkovic) kemi marrë kufomat për t’ua vjedhur organet””, ka shtuar Kouchner. 

“Ju qenkeni i sëmurë. Ju jeni budalla, mos flisni marrëzira”, citohet t’i ketë thënë Kouchner gazetarit serb, nga Radio KIM. 

Ndërkaq, i pyetur se cili është qëndrimi i tij për të ashtuquajturën “Shtëpi e verdhë” në Shqipëri, është kundërpërgjigjur: “Çka është kjo Shtëpi e verdhë?” . 

“Duhet të shkoni (te mjeku) për t’u kontrolluar. Ata të cilët thonë kështu janë idiotë dhe vrasës”, është shprehur Kryediplomati francez, duke drejtuar gishtin kah Shtëpia e shëndetit në Graçanicë. 

Mediat serbe i kanë cilësuar si incident dhe fyerje përgjigjet e Kouchnerit në Graçanicë, ndërsa ka reaguar edhe Shoqata e gazetarëve të Serbisë. 

Ndryshe, Ministri i Jashtëm francez, Bernard Kushner, në ditën e dytë të vizitës në Kosovë, sërish ka ftuar Beogradin dhe Prishtinën që të nisin procesin e normalizimit të marrëdhënieve ndërfqinjësore.

“Që një vend të hyjë në Evropë, duhet ta ketë edhe pëlqimin e 27 vendeve anëtare. Kështu që Kosova dhe Serbia së pari e kanë të domosdoshme të dialogojnë”, tha ai.

Ky dialog, sipas Kouchnerit, nuk ka kushtëzime

“Serbët e Kosovës duhet të jenë qytetarë të barabartë dhe të integruar, si të gjithë të tjerët, pa diskriminime”.

Ai ka pohuar se serbët tash janë më të lirë në Kosovë.

“Herën e fundit kur isha në Graçanicë, serbët e kishin të vështirë të udhëtonin lirshëm, kurse tani është më mirë, edhe pse ende nuk është gjendje e kënaqshme”, tha Kouchner, pas takimit me Kryetarin e Graçanicës, Bojan Stojanovic.

Stojanovic tha se kishte njoftuar Ministrin francez me punën dhe sfidat me të cilat po ballafaqohet kjo komunë e re e sapoformuar.

“E kam njoftuar me shumë vështirësi me të cilat po ballafaqohemi. Kouchner është njohës i mirë i rrethanave në Kosovë dhe nga ai kemi marrë premtime për angazhimin e tij personal për të ndihmuar Graçanicën”.

Kushner takoi edhe Rada Trajkovicin.

Ajo tha se theksi i bisedës ishte i përqendruar në pajtimin ndërmjet serbëve dhe shqiptarëve të Kosovës.

“I kam thënë Ministrit Kouchner se kam përshtypjen që populli është mbi politikanët dhe se çdo ditë që kalon, ka më pak incidente ndërmjet serbëve dhe shqiptarëve. Por, janë politikanët ata të cilët nuk e kanë guximin që të fillojnë të bisedojnë për normalizimin e jetës”, u shpreh Trajkovic.

Pas vizitës në Komunën e re të Graçanicës, Ministri i Jashtëm francez ka përfunduar vizitën në Kosovë. 


Reagon Budimir Nicic

Gazetari Budimir Nicic, i cili e pyeti Ministrin e Punëve të Jashtme të Francës rreth të ashtuquajturës “Shtëpi e verdhë”, ka reaguar ndaj deklaratave të Bernard Kouchnerit.

“Kouchnerin nuk kam dashur ta provokoj. Por vetëm e kam kryer punën time profesionale”, ka thënë Nicici për mediat serbe.

“Me konstatimin se shumë familje të të kidnapuarve e akuzojnë atë për tregti me organe, e pyeta se cila është përgjigja e tij lidhur me këtë dhe cili është qëndrimi i tij për të ashtuquajturën Shtëpi e verdhë. Atëherë ai më pyeti se mos jam i sëmurë dhe budalla”, ka shtuar ai.

Nicic ka shtuar se është i “goditur dhe i fyer” me komentet e Kouchnerit. 

Ndërkaq Rada Trajkovic, e cila ka qenë e pranishme gjatë deklaratës së Ministrit të Jashtëm francez në Graçanicë, ka deklaruar se nuk e justifikon reagimin e Kouchnerit, por e kupton atë. 

“Nëse i thoni një mjeku se ka marrë pjesë në vrasje, kidnapim dhe shitje të organeve, me të vërtetë është një fyerje e rëndë. Edhe për mua do të ishte fyerja më e tmerrshme. Kjo pyetje e ka lënduar personalisht (Kouchnerin) dhe ka pasur një reagim, të cilin unë nuk e justifikoj, por e kuptoj”, ka thënë ajo.

----------


## Kosovelli

> e kam thene edhe me heret...kesaj te ashtuquajtures '' lufte clirimtare '' dalengadale do i hiqet korja dhe poshte do dalin lakrat...e verteta nganjehere shume vonon por kurre nuk harron...


epoo
ti mesiguri e ke shkrue edhe kete artikull ne TANJUG:
Shoqata: Kushner ofendon viktimat serbe ne Kosmet    
03/03/2010

Shoqata e familjejeve te kidnapuarve dhe te zhdukurve kan akuzuare shefin e diplomacise franceze Bernar Kushner qe ne qendrimin e djeshem ne Graqanic ka ofenduar viktimat serbe ne Kosmet dhe familjaret e tyre. Ne deklarat thuhet qe Kushneri ne pytjen e gazetarit per tregtin me organet e Serbeve te rrembyar, ka qen shume joprofesional dhe cinik. E quditeshme eshte qe Kushneri, shefi i atehershem i UNMIK-ut asgje nuk dine per te thenat ishe kryeperkurores se hages Karle del Ponte qe Serbeve te rrembyare ju jan nxierrur organet ne te ashtuquajturen shtepine e verdhe ne veri te Shqiperise, thekson Shoqata dhe shton qe Kushneri, si mjek dhe humanist, ka perdetyre qe te ndihmon atyre qe jan ne fatkeqesi pa marre parasyshe fene dhe nacionalitetin, qe ket ne praktik nuk e ka treguare. Kushneri dje gazetarit te ,,Zerit te Amerikes i cili e ka pytur per tregtine me organet e Serbeve te rrembyare te shon ne kontroll te mjeku. Ata qe ket e thojne jan idiote dhe vrarese, ka then Kushner. Pershkak te deklarates se Kushnerit te djeshme kan protestuare shoqatat e gazetarve ne Serbije.


a po te dhimen a
hahahahaaa

----------


## Kosovelli

> e kam thene edhe me heret...kesaj te ashtuquajtures '' lufte clirimtare '' dalengadale do i hiqet korja dhe poshte do dalin lakrat...e verteta nganjehere shume vonon por kurre nuk harron...


epooo
Pas arrestimit të tre serbëve, policia është në kërkim të dyshuarit të katërt 

mos je ti i katrerti GORANI i vetquajturi MALSORI


Tre personat e nacionalitetit serb të arrestuar nga Policia e Kosovës, dyshohet se kanë kryer vepër kriminale në Kosovë. Të arrestuarit dyshohen të kenë nxitur familjarë të serbëve të zhdukur për të trilluar aferën për gjoja marrjen dhe trafikimin e organeve njerëzore gjatë luftës në Kosovë bëri të ditur policia. Zëdhënësi Arbër Beka tha se po vazhdojnë hetimet edhe për arrestimin e personit të katërt, të dyshuar të jetë përfshirë në këtë aktivitet kriminal. 

Millutin Radanoviq, Predrag Zhelkoviq shtetas të Serbisë dhe Igor Juçinac shtetas i Kosovës, njëherit edhe ish pjesëtar i Policisë së Kosovës, janë tre personat e arrestuar në afërsi të Çagllavicës, nën dyshimin se kanë kryer aktivitete kriminale. 

Në konferencën e rregullt të Policisë së Kosovës me gazetarë, gjithashtu është bërë e ditur se të arrestuarit akuzohen të kenë nxitur familjarë të serbëve të zhdukur për të bërë dëshmi të rrejshme me qëllim të aferës për gjoja trafikimin e organeve njerëzore gjatë luftës në Kosovë.

Personat e arrestuar dyshohen se kanë kryer aktivitete kriminale dhe atë duke përdorur të holla e të mira materiale së paku një personi, që i njëjti të deklarojë dhe të dëshmojë rrejshëm se kanë qenë viktima të transplantimit të organeve gjatë kohës së luftës në Kosovë. Që të tre të arrestuarit ( si dhe i katërti i cili gjendet në arrati dhe është në kërkim nga hetuesit policorë ) kanë vepruar në bashkëveprim duke iu ofruar shuma deri në 100 mijë euro për personat që do të shprehnin gatishmëri për të dhënë deklarata të tilla, si dhe premtime të tjera siç është: banesë, punësim, veturë etj., ka sqaruar zëdhënësi i Policisë së Kosovës, Arbër Beka.

Policia e Kosovës nuk ka konfirmuar nëse personat e arrestuar kanë qenë pjesëtar të shërbimit të inteligjencës serbe. 

Zëdhënësi Beka tha se procesi hetimor do të tregojë më shumë rreth detajeve të rastit, ndërkohë që vazhdojnë operacionet për kapjen e personit të katërt - në arrati dhe të involvuarve të tjerë të mundshëm në këtë rast. 

Arrestohen tre serbë për aktivitete kriminale

Radio Kosova ka marrë vesh nga burime konfidenciale se ata akuzohen të kenë nxitur familjarë të serbëve të zhdukur për të bërë dëshmi të rrejshme me qëllim të trillimit të aferës për gjoja trafikimin (transplantimin) e organeve njerëzore gjatë luftës nga UÇK-ja. Informacioni i Radio Kosovës, se të arrestuarit dyshohen për inskenimin e kësaj afere u konfirmua për RTK-në edhe nga zëdhënësi i policisë, Arbër Beka 

Policia e Kosovës në kuadër të luftës kundër krimit ka arrestuar tre serbë, njëri prej tyre qytetar nga Kosova kurse dy të tjerët shtetas të Serbisë. Arrestimi, sipas policisë, është bërë në afërsi të fshatit Çaglavicë. Policia ka thënë se tre të arrestuarit dyshohen për aktivitete kriminale në Kosovë. Radio Kosova ka marrë vesh nga burime konfidenciale se ata akuzohen të kenë nxitur familjarë të serbëve të zhdukur për të trilluar aferën për gjoja marrjen dhe trafikimin (transplantimin) e organeve njerëzore nga UÇK-ja. Informacioni i Radio Kosovës se të arrestuarit dyshohen për inskenimin e aferës për gjoja trafikimin me organeve të serbëve gjatë luftës është konfirmuar ekskluzivisht për RTK-në edhe nga Arbër Beka, zëdhënës i policisë së Kosovës. Personat e arrestuar dyshohet se kanë kryera aktivitete kriminale dhe atë duke premtuar të holla dhe të mira materiale se paku një personi që ata të deklarojnë dhe të dëshmojnë se ata kanë qenë viktima të transplantimit të organeve njerëzore gjatë kohës së luftës në Kosovë, ka deklaruar zëdhënësi Beka. Sipas burimeve të Radio Kosovës, tre të arrestuarit, njëri serb shtetas i Kosovës dhe dy të tjerët serbë - shtetas të Serbisë, viktimave iu kanë ofruar shuma të hollash mbi 50 000 euro që të bëjnë dëshmi të rrejshme për gjoja transplantimin e organeve njerëzore. Rreth sqarimit të arrestimit dhe akuzave, policia e Kosovës mban sot në orën 11:30 një konferencë shtypi.

----------

